# Shooting tonight in a church in Charleston, SC



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

CHARLESTON, S.C. (WCIV) -- Charleston police are searching for a man after multiple people were shot at a Calhoun Street church Wednesday night.
The shooting happened about 9 p.m. at the historically black Emanuel AME Church at 110 Calhoun Street, according to Charleston police.

The suspect is described as a clean-shaven white male, about 21 years old. He was wearing a gray sweatshirt or hoodie, blue jeans and Timberland boots, Charleston police spokesman Charles Francis said.

Heavily-armed police have surrounded the area around as they search for the suspect. The FBI, State Law Enforcement Division, the coroner's office and multiple police agencies are on the scene.

At 11:25 p.m. police pushed reporters back because of an "immediate threat." Officers said they are investigating a possible bomb threat.

Police took a local photographer wearing a backpack into custody but said they were still searching for a suspect.

Members of the Emanuel AME Church are praying in a parking lot near the scene of the shooting.

Charleston police searching for suspect in Calhoun church shooti - WCIV-TV | ABC News 4 - Charleston News, Sports, Weather

Also, Yahoo reports at least 8 fatalities.

Brace for the storm; white male shooter in a black church.

also: Charleston church shooting: Multiple deaths reported - CNN.com


----------



## Spartacus The Patriot (Jun 2, 2015)

I just this on FOX News and said the same thing. They weren't reporting any fatalities yet but I can only imagine where this will go....

I have also seen where blacks can get fuel for their actions. Such as Michelle Obama's graduation speech and police brutality, but what may have fueled this young man to do this? (Don't Answer..lol)

I see most of this as false flag type of stuff, but I don't think this one was planned. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Spartacus The Patriot (Jun 2, 2015)

Also, How are they saying its a 21 year old male if they don't even know who he is? How can they know the age if they said he was a stranger to the congregation? Some are saying its a decoded 777 = 21


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The original story said "about 21" because he looked to be young and about that age but, yes the networks are now reporting "21" as fact. 
They also never miss a beat to state "a white male" shooter.

CNN just reported 9 fatalities so far.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> The suspect is described as a clean-shaven white male, about 21 years old. He was wearing a gray sweatshirt or hoodie, blue jeans and *Timberland boots*, Charleston police spokesman Charles Francis said.


And they know the brand of boots he was wearing? Were the fashion police on scene too? Something smells funny about this one.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> The original story said "about 21" because he looked to be young and about that age but, yes the networks are now reporting "21" as fact.
> They also never miss a beat to state "a white male" shooter.
> 
> CNN just reported 9 fatalities so far.


Listen to yourselves! No sorrow for the dead! Nothing but conspiracy thoughts.

If the police BOL - based on witness statements - says a white male approx. 21 YOA ran from the church with a gun in his hand - then we should all be Praying that he's taken down without any further loss of life.

And what is this black flag crap and 777 nonsense. This is a murderer that is loose in the community and he needs to be taken down hard.

Be willing to bet that he's been fed some of the white supremacy non sense (yeah just line the Black Panther supremacy nonsense) and thinks he's striking a blow for white folks everywhere.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes I feel for the families left behind, there is nothing I can do for them but pray. Do I have to tell you publicly that I'm praying? 
You can bet your sweet bippy that if the tables were turned and it was a black shooter at a white church, it would barely be a blip on the boobtube. 
The 777 went over my head. We won't know for a while why it happened; could be lover/family trouble, drugs, money, pure racism or just plain old nut-job.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Damn shame somebody at the church wasn't carrying a firearm. A good guy with a gun can stop a bad guy with a gun. 

On a side note, the tv media is going crazy with the "Hate Crime" rhetoric. No sheet sherlock, whoever killed these people damn sure didn't "Love" them. The thing that I think is odd, is that I have not seen any "Eyewitnesses" describing the events. Maybe I just missed it but CNN, FN, MSNBC and all the local news in my area are simply flashing the photos of the young man walking into the church and his car and the talking heads are doing a lot of "suppossing" and blowing their hot air. 

I'll pray for the families of those killed and that the killer is brought to justice.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A sensless act to be sure. My thoughts are with the families. I don't care what his motive, get him off the streets before he kills someone else and then put a bullet in his head. Just sensless, mindless killing.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I pray for those affected within the congregation and the victims families. 
I know several AME worshipers, they are all sweet, sweet people. The kind of people you'd enjoy talking to in the grocery store check-out line.

This will certainly be played out as a racial hate crime with gun control as a parallel issue. The notion that Christians are being attacked will barely be noticeable.

In SC current law restricts guns on church property. Sadly, this could have been a different result if someone in the congregation was armed.
http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/southcarolina.pdf

In NE FL, there are many churches with CCW members carrying every Sunday. The larger churches now have security staff... and I am not talking about orange-vested parking lot folks.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

The church is a sanctuary for all civilized people.

The gunman, who is filled with hate and has obviously chosen the path of satan, violated this sanctuary, because he knew that the CHURCH is not a place for brandishing firearms and that the church members would be unarmed.

Pray for the souls of these innocent servants of God, and pray for their grief-stricken families.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I was best friends with the pastor at the church I use to go to and I often carried concealed

The church I attend now does not have a written policy either way... I asked. I was told that the church had no official policy to either allow or disallow so there would be no issue with carrying concealed. I think their overall view is that they do not need to have a written policy telling people they can do something for which there is no need for written permission..


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Do we all believe this really happened?


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> Yes I feel for the families left behind, there is nothing I can do for them but pray. Do I have to tell you publicly that I'm praying?
> You can bet your sweet bippy that if the tables were turned and it was a black shooter at a white church, it would barely be a blip on the boobtube.
> The 777 went over my head. We won't know for a while why it happened; could be lover/family trouble, drugs, money, pure racism or just plain old nut-job.


Yes, prayers for the fallen and their families.

I'm going with nut job that got his head filled with white supremacy nonsense and acted on it. But I really do not like speculating on these incidents.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

LONE WOLF said:


> Do we all believe this really happened?


Is this a serious question?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

To bad that some little punk had to shoot up a church and kill innocent people, for what. To make a point or was he just really that psycho. 

I'm just wondering if this will be the tipping point?? Al's on the way.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> Is this a serious question?


Yes I have a hard time believing anything this liberal media reports on. Also I have seen much worse shootings that did not really happen!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Tragic. I feel horrible for the families, and hope they get justice in this case... 

CCW should be allowed EVERYWHERE, period. The right to self defense is inalienable.

Totally beside the point, but I just double checked my state's law to be sure... where I live, in Missouri, it is only "legit" to have a CCW in a church if the pastor of the church has given you permission to carry. Since the pastors of our two biggest churches are hunting buddies of mine, I think it's safe to say they would approve any such request.

In Missouri, if you are caught and the pastor doesn't vouch for you, it counts as a violation (but not a crime) against your CWW. 

According to a Missouri State Highway Patrol publication I found: "Upon the first offense, you can be cited and fined up to $100. If within six months, a second offense occurs, you can be fined up to $200, and your concealed firearms permit can be suspended for a period of one year. If within one year of the first offense a third citation for a similar violation is issued, you may be fined up to $500, and your concealed carry permit revoked. If your concealed carry permit is revoked, you are not eligible for the permit for a period of three years."

Presented as information about what one of our state does about guns in church.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

LONE WOLF said:


> Yes I have a hard time believing anything this liberal media reports on. Also I have seen much worse shootings that did not really happen!


Okay, i'll bite. It is very easy for you to sit there behind your key board and suggest that this did not happen or is a hoax and then point to other hoaxes and say "See! they lied about that one!" One problem, B I G problem, you brought nothing to the table. Site some examples of mass shootings greater than 9 people that did not happen and the media lied about. Then and only then some people in this forum might start taking you seriously. Otherwise STFU.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> Okay, i'll bite. It is very easy for you to sit there behind your key board and suggest that this did not happen or is a hoax and then point to other hoaxes and say "See! they lied about that one!" One problem, B I G problem, you brought nothing to the table. Site some examples of mass shootings greater than 9 people that did not happen and the media lied about. Then and only then some people in this forum might start taking you seriously. Otherwise STFU.


ok I will bite
Sandy hook


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

My wife and I planned on riding the bike into Charleston and spend the night for my B day. I think we will hold off for plan B. I have a bad feeling something is going to happen there. The media keeps pointing out the fact that a white boy killed nine blacks at church. Fanning the ember into a flame.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

LONE WOLF said:


> ok I will bite
> Sandy hook


Let me see if I understand this right, you are suggesting that Sandy Hook did not happen? I really want you to put forth in this forum that you personally believe that Sandy Hook did not happen. And you really need to think about the consequenses that will follow you based upon your answer. Don't give me this mamby pamby BS about how details post incident were incorrect, about how they saw someone walking off into the woods who was never located. You are flat out telling this forum that Sandy Hook NEVER happened.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Between the timberland boots and hoodie it sounds like a ******.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

James m said:


> Between the timberland boots and hoodie it sounds like a ******.


His mug shot picture just came up on TV, looks more like Mcauley Calkin from Home Alone. He's got the crazy eyes goin' on.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> Let me see if I understand this right, you are suggesting that Sandy Hook did not happen? I really want you to put forth in this forum that you personally believe that Sandy Hook did not happen. And you really need to think about the consequenses that will follow you based upon your answer. Don't give me this mamby pamby BS about how details post incident were incorrect, about how they saw someone walking off into the woods who was never located. You are flat out telling this forum that Sandy Hook NEVER happened.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think the skepticism from many people comes from sloppy reporting in a lot of cases. 

The media tends to start reporting many incidents before the facts are out. We see this time and time again. Adding to the problem, is the fact that the reporters and news companies are all agenda based. Their "slanting" of the initial stories to meet their agenda is irresponsible to say the least. When the facts begin to come out, often time they are widely different than the initial story. 

It always sounds fishy to me that with hundreds of 24 hour news sources, most of them have the exact same story but then the facts come out and they all downplay it or hope another newsworthy event happens. We The People are like bass, we then look at the next shiny object and forget about the erroneous reporting from yesterday...FUBAR


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Dylann Roof made a passive statement by wearing a jacket with a apartheid-era South African flag and "Ian Smith"-era Rhodesian flag. He made his active statement by senselessly killing people he ignorantly hated. Pastor was also a long term SC state senator. There will be major changes on all fronts because of this event. However, don't forget the people who died and their families and friends.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

That's the news these days...we get strung along from one tragedy to the next...it never ends.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I think the skepticism from many people comes from sloppy reporting in a lot of cases.
> 
> The media tends to start reporting many incidents before the facts are out. We see this time and time again. Adding to the problem, is the fact that the reporters and news companies are all agenda based. Their "slanting" of the initial stories to meet their agenda is irresponsible to say the least. When the facts begin to come out, often time they are widely different than the initial story.
> 
> It always sounds fishy to me that with hundreds of 24 hour news sources, most of them have the exact same story but then the facts come out and they all downplay it or hope another newsworthy event happens. We The People are like bass, we then look at the next shiny object and forget about the erroneous reporting from yesterday...FUBAR


I agree with this. The "Journalistic Integrity" these days seems to be shockingly low. *HOWEVER*, I find it had to believe that the event was completely staged, as Lone Wolf seems to be implying. While the US media seems to be less and less honest/reputable everyday, they are not yet to the level of the media in the Palestinian Authority / Hamas that routinely fakes deaths, attacks, etc.

Articles: The Fake Palestinian Video that Cost Over a Thousand Israeli Lives
Bloggers Spot More Dead Child Fakery by Hamas; CNN Fooled - Breitbart


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I think the skepticism from many people comes from sloppy reporting in a lot of cases.
> 
> The media tends to start reporting many incidents before the facts are out. We see this time and time again. Adding to the problem, is the fact that the reporters and news companies are all agenda based. Their "slanting" of the initial stories to meet their agenda is irresponsible to say the least. When the facts begin to come out, often time they are widely different than the initial story.
> 
> It always sounds fishy to me that with hundreds of 24 hour news sources, most of them have the exact same story but then the facts come out and they all downplay it or hope another newsworthy event happens. We The People are like bass, we then look at the next shiny object and forget about the erroneous reporting from yesterday...FUBAR


I kinda find it strange that I did not learn of this shooting until this morning. I was up until 11:30pm last night, watched various news channels thru 9pm, 10pm and in between was watching the Gas Monkeys and it never hit the media.


----------



## Spartacus The Patriot (Jun 2, 2015)

Captured,,,,,Doesn't say how they captured him though.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Caught him in Shelby,whats with the haircut?.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Glad they caught the murderer. Regardless if its a hate crime, he was nuts or just an assassin, I hope SC has the electric chair.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm watching the President speak on the tragedy right now. He mentioned sorrow, but he also used the 'anger' word. Uh-oh.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Saw this kid's picture, he looks like he will do remarkably well in prison (sarcasm).


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Spartacus The Patriot said:


> Captured,,,,,Doesn't say how they captured him though.


Traffic stop, around 11am.
They said he cooperated with the arresting officer.

So... he didn't kill himself, and didn't suicide by cop.
What's going on here?
Just crazy?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My guess is mentally ill.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am going to rush any shooter, anywhere, and I will kill him, or he will kill me. I always have a knife with me, but not a gun, so I made a decision.
I won't wait for him to come to me, I will come to him. I like myself better when I think bravely.:armata_PDT_25:

Shootings have become a norm in America, and I ain't taking it lying down.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> Caught him in Shelby,whats with the haircut?.


Maybe he wants to be like Kim Jung Un?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> I'm watching the President speak on the tragedy right now. He mentioned sorrow, but he also used the 'anger' word. Uh-oh.


... a-n-d tomorrow is Juneteenth ... :-(

Slavery Abolished Day


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Wasn't a politician killed in the church shooting too?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

PCH5150 said:


> Saw this kid's picture, he looks like he will do remarkably well in prison (sarcasm).


Yeah,he's gonna make a good wife to some con.....


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> Yeah,he's gonna make a good wife to some con.....


Any black prison gang will kill him if they get the chance.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Any black prison gang will kill him if they get the chance.


Maybe I'm just being an ass, but are we supposed to get all shocked & shaken over that? Or even sad?

I won't be.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Wasn't a politician killed in the church shooting too?


Actually, a very rare type. A black Republican.
He was also the pastor of the church.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Caught him in Shelby,whats with the haircut?.


Shelby is about twenty miles from my older daughter's house. Too close to home for my liking.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

LONE WOLF said:


> ok I will bite
> Sandy hook


Provacateur. Some one of you mods might want to check this troll out


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Traffic stop, around 11am.
> They said he cooperated with the arresting officer.
> 
> So... he didn't kill himself, and didn't suicide by cop.
> ...


I would bet on psychiatric meds. This has really been under the radar, but it wouldn't be the first case of violence associated with them.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Of course during his speech the President alluded to stricter gun control again. I half expected at the end of his speech for the announcer to say "Brought to you by Cheaper than Dirt!"


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

His name is Dylann Storm Roof. Blame those parents. Homeless is high school too.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

CNN is reporting that his father bought him the pistol for his 21st birthday. Isn't that a straw purchase, or does that not apply for family members?


----------



## Spartacus The Patriot (Jun 2, 2015)

President says stricter gun control because too many crimes like this happen because it was too easy for someone like this to obtain a gun.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

A straw purchase is when you make a gun purchase for another person and you know that they are legally disqualified from owning one.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Familiar purchase is where you buy it for an immediate family member like your children. Well it some f starting word.

http://www.nssfblog.com/giving-a-firearm-as-a-gift-some-reminders-from-nssf/


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

joe and barry are starting already.... they are laying the ground work for their ever famous agenda that they think will solve all violence, Gun Control....


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> CNN is reporting that his father bought him the pistol for his 21st birthday. Isn't that a straw purchase, or does that not apply for family members?


I believe buying a gun for a family member or anyone other than yourself is a straw purchase... but that changed when the late sarah brady, the head huncho of the biggest gun control group got caught buying her son a gun.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I always found it strange that South Carolina does not reciprocate Weapons Carry License with some of their neighboring states. Just an observation.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah, never let a good crisis go to waste. Fortunately I am ready to ride this one out.


----------



## talon115 (May 28, 2015)

I'm betting this kid was zonked out of his mind on prescription psych meds.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The liberals from the psych ward probably got their hands on him while he was homeless in high school. Damn shame to kick a young boy when he's down.

Now there's a story about him liking apartheid regime.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/06/1...ars-symbols-of-white-supremacy.html?referrer=


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I always found it strange that South Carolina does not reciprocate Weapons Carry License with some of their neighboring states. Just an observation.


SC requires other states to mandate the same or more CCW training as it does in order to allow reciprocation. 
You can carry in church (in SC) with the Pastor's permission.

Didn't take long, actually shamefully fast, for them to start crowing about gun control. "You never let a serious crisis go to waste"
CNN did a "nice" little peice on that hatefull Conferderate Flag that waves in the Capital Grounds too. sarc.

Murder is by nature a "hate crime", there is no need for superfluous statutes to put special tags on it. Hate crime laws are simply another avenue for the feds to weasel in and control local law enforcement.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

7:48 am Eastern time 6-19-2015
I like to check out the liberal morning shows (CNN and MSNBC) (to get my blood pressure up) and stay in touch with the strategy's of the enemy. This A.M I am watching some dipshit named Martin O Malley who evidently is running for president and used to be some politician in Maryland. Of course he is talking gun control as it relates to the Charleston Church shooting. He also is talking about the racist white people that need to be controlled too.

Well Marty, a simple search found this link to the last 100 homicides your hometown of Baltimore. Since March 2015 to June 2015 there have been 100 homicides, most of them were shootings and all but a few were black. Most were in crappy bad parts of town inhabited by black people who do not give a crap about themselves or others. I am 100% confident that if I did this same search for Atlanta, Detroit, Chicago, Sacremento, Newark et al, it would show similar statistics.

Yes, the Charleston church murders were horrible, and the murderer should get the death penalty quckly..but the large number of black people murdering and getting murdered in inner cities in every region of this country is being overlooked and the hoopla surrounding this and every other "mass" shooting is politics.

Baltimore Homicides - baltimoresun.com
Baltimore Homicides - baltimoresun.com


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

PCH5150 said:


> Of course during his speech the President alluded to stricter gun control again. I half expected at the end of his speech for the announcer to say "Brought to you by Cheaper than Dirt!"


What better gun control can you get? The place the shooting occurred was COMPLETELY OFF LIMITS to firearms by law already. "Gun Free Zone". Absolutely gun control.

How well did that work for 'em?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

They must have forgotten to tell the perp that no guns were allowed. I'm sure if he had known he wouldn't have brought that murderous weapon into the church... \sarcasm off]

He was a felon, given a gun by his father. it was already illegal for him to have a gun - a law he probably didn't understand. His father committed a felony by giving him a gun, another felony that was probably misunderstood.
So there you have it two felonies were committed before he entered the church. I'm sure more gun laws would make it better.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

According to the local FOX affiliate, he bought the gun himself.

Dylann Roof confesses to killing 9 people in Charleston church, wanting to start ?race war? | myfox8.com



> [Update 10:26 a.m.] Dylann Roof has been charged with nine counts of murder and possession of a firearm during the commission of a violent crime in this week's shooting at a historic black church in Charleston, S.C., police tweeted Friday.
> 
> Roof is expected to have a bond hearing in a South Carolina court at 2 p.m. Friday, according to Charleston police.
> 
> ...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

This made my local news....

Been reported as a hate crime.... Sounds like more of a mentally unstable individual that wanted to make the news.... Watch the riots follow


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

This made my local news....

Been reported as a hate crime.... Sounds like more of a mentally unstable individual that wanted to make the news.... Watch the riots follow


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When was any Black charged with a hate crime for killing white people. When did the Justice department ever get involved? Seems the only time is when a black is killed.
The killer is a nut case, already known to police. Why not hang a DA that failed to deal with him in the past?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've watched some of the interviews of the family members of those that were killed and I was blown away with their forgiveness of the evil person who shot their family members. Amazing people.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Faith can do that to you.


----------

